# Guilliotine cutter for flats



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello,

I went through the business page during the week to asked for what was availaible.

I got a few quotes on the phone and they are from as cheap as $23-90.

Today, I went to the a shop to check.

Should I make the plunge and buy it? But.... How do you cut flats with a guilliotine?

Any vids or instruction around?

JT


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Flatband mentioned using a paper cutter like that. I requested he make a video for me. I think he will when he gets time.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm interested also, so I'll follow this thread...if you don't mind


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not sure if it will work with a really cheap paper cutter. The bands are thick and take some force to be cut without stretching. I had a real cheap paper cutter once and you had to push the cutting arm towards the plate of the cutter even if you was just cutting paper, let alone slingshotbands.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

There were 2 main type I found with different models in the Guilliotine type and a couple of model for the roller type.

The roller type actually use a round blade similar to a rotary cutter. However, there are no cheap model for the roller type, they are about 75 and found in specalised Photo processing shop. The profesdionals there told me that the roller type cut with a finer edge and more accurately and is used to trim passport photos, frame photos, photographic printed paper, plastic cover paper etc... Which if you think is harder to cut than standard paper

Just asking if anyone has tried the roller type as it's a bit of a heart pain to buy it and it doesn't work on flats.

The guilliotine is cheap and even have one which we don't use at work but I'll be buying a decent one if it work properly.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought a rotary and self healing mat through Amazon, when sharp they are fine but get dull fast then they are a nightmare. Flatband uses an Ingento 15 paper cutter and it performs flawlessly, he cuts Latex and Gum to .050" thick with nice clean results. I will be getting one soon. Flatband has been cutting and selling Premium bands forever so I would save your money on a rotary and go for the Ingento. Amazon sells them at around $90.
Philly


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

very interested in this, not to steal the tread but will there be a problem if i just cut TBG with surgical blades? i have cut all kinds of table tennis rubber sheets(all kinds..) with it and they are always so clean and perfect compared to other blades.

and being in the hospital all day i have unlimited amount of those, could save some space in my clustered room if this works as well.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Guys,
yeah, Philly is dead on about the Guillotine cutter. Get a GOOD ONE! Don't get a cheapy. They go for around $100 for a Maple bedded Ingento-( great cutter). Premier is also another good one. We have a shoot coming up in Long Island on the first Saturday in September (3rd?) so maybe me and the guys will make a cutting video while we're there. i've been wanting to do a few videos on things but you know this busy world we're living in! They'll be a few people there to help with it so that's good. Flatband


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

If I was working in hospital I would be looking for latex tourniquet! LOL

By the way, do you have any?


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thank you for your feedback guys.

I'll be looking for a good one.

BTW, what size do you have? At work we have an A3, but this is big!!!

I came across an A4 and one which is just smaller than an A4! What size should I be looking for?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

philly said:


> I bought a rotary and self healing mat through Amazon, when sharp they are fine but get dull fast then they are a nightmare. Flatband uses an Ingento 15 paper cutter and it performs flawlessly, he cuts Latex and Gum to .050" thick with nice clean results. I will be getting one soon. Flatband has been cutting and selling Premium bands forever so I would save your money on a rotary and go for the Ingento. Amazon sells them at around $90.
> Philly


This is really good to know philly. My rotary cutter got dull super quick and the self healing mat didnt self heal very well. Cutting bands with a paper cutter would make for quick work.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok ingento 15, that's a 15in cutter

It looks like st work we have a 24in which will cut A2 paper


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Is this the cutter your are talking about?
http://www.amazon.com/Swingline-ClassicCut-Ingento-Guillotine-Trimmer/dp/B00006IASZ
I have been using a rotary cutter and mat with a metal T bar to keep my cuts straight. Works pretty well.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> If I was working in hospital I would be looking for latex tourniquet! LOL
> 
> By the way, do you have any?


yes i did get a bunch of those free but.. measured them they're 4060 and really light to pull because they're only meant to stop superficial veins (i think... i'm med student graduating next year still don't know much lol)

and to get decent power i would need 8 strands which will cluster the pouch holes too much


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

There's the tubing type and also the flat type. Which measures roughly 25x450x0.7mm thick.

If you can find that....


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I found a source locally but they are not willing to sell to individual as they are listed as medical products. This require a licence to buy ora business registration number which relates to medical.

Even for import I'll require those at customs! Impossible for me to get it!

I did find a source in the U.S who replied me by email. They were $0.13 a piece!

I've an agent working to source out latex tubes somewhere in the far east. I suspect that at $7-16 a roll of 10m tubes this is expensive. I may get it by the pound according to my contact!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

He ORC, that's an 18 the 15 is Model 1142. Both work fine. Before I got mine, I used the one in school which is a big old 24 inch Premier which probably goes for around $3-400. The older ones were very heavy duty. I always wondered about what the other kind of cutter works like. I saw a German guy using one. I has a blade mounted in a housing that rides on rails above the bed. Place the sheeting down,put the rotary blade down,then grab the housing and make your cut. Looks like it worked well-no tearing off at the end like you do with regular Rotary's once and awhile. I'll stick with my Ingento though! Flatband


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I use a roller cutter (paper trimmer) to great effect. Cost me about $30.

Much more precise, easier and faster than hand held cutter with cutting mat and ruler.

No need to mark out your bands first. Just use the built in grid, line up your size, cut, repeat.


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I use a roller cutter (paper trimmer) to great effect. Cost me about $30.
> 
> Much more precise, easier and faster than hand held cutter with cutting mat and ruler.
> 
> No need to mark out your bands first. Just use the built in grid, line up your size, cut, repeat.


This one is very nice


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Rotory cutters are great that's what I use, but knicks from hitting the guide ruler over time will will cause damage to your bands, a guillotine will need a dead sharp and straight blade, but could work... provided the bands don't sag or deform in the cut..


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Hrawk that one in the picture is a rotatrim very expensive here,something like £75 for a basic one


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

OK, just took my rotary apart and sharpened the blade with a fine India stone. WOW!!! It cuts better now than when I bought it. Goes through .030", and .050" latex like a hot knife through butter. Thinking twice now about spending $100 for a paper cutter. The thing must have been dull when I got it and I didn't know any better.
Philly


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

I am fine with my rotatry cutter for now, but good sharpening the blade from time to time for better results is a good idea. i will to that when i cut some more bands with the new blade.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> I use a roller cutter (paper trimmer) to great effect. Cost me about $30.
> 
> Much more precise, easier and faster than hand held cutter with cutting mat and ruler.
> 
> No need to mark out your bands first. Just use the built in grid, line up your size, cut, repeat.


I have one similar to this one but the cutting block is a plastic block that can be turned to utilize all four sides but will have to be replaced often making it less than cost effective. I replaced the plastic block with glass but dulled the roller blade quickly. Now I am looking for a different material to replace it with. Until then I will either use the rotary cutter and a piece of forgiving tile or Tex and Flatband who always come through flawlessly.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

When sharpening rotary blades, do it in a drill or drill press for best results.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

Hrawk said:


> When sharpening rotary blades, do it in a drill or drill press for best results.


That makes sense. Thanks Hrawk.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

UPDATE: I just sharpened my Rotary with a fine india stone and it cuts .030 and .050 latex like a hot knife through butter. Must have been dull when I purchased it. No problem now getting clean cuts.
Philly


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I'll have to give that a try Philly. Who Knew? You would expect a new blade to be razor sharp but I'll have to do mine. I have one of those 3 inch Arkansas stones we use to sharpen fish hooks ( the one with the little leather pouch) I guess that should work. I use a paper Cutter but I'm always open to options! Flatband


----------

